# The Creeeps Group



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are my creeeps that I made from MM and sheets..1 I used as my MM entry. (couldn't enter all 3)
they range from about 2 ft to 3ft tall
flash pic








nite shot lit up








nite shot lit up also








this is just a pic setting from before Halloween..I did have them in the graveyard but circumstances did not let me get them set up as I wanted too.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, those look awesome lighted and grouped together. Very cool.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I really like this idea Lilly! Very well done!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

good name for them... creepy little buggers.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Lilly


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They are soo creepy cool! Love them


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i wasn't sure until I saw the last picture. wow does that green look great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Evil jawas! Very creepy. Nice work.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys ..
these are so easy I may make more for next yr


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

They look really great in the green light - excellent!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

They look great, Lilly! 

Very original! I really enjoy finding ideas like this on Haunt Forum. I'd love to have ALL totally original props like nobody else has. Although it has it's place for some for decorating during the Halloween season, I appreciate seeing things that are totally different than the cookie cutter Wal Mart bought displays.

This was a cool idea.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Very spooky props and great lighting.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are cool. MM= "mini muds"?  Nice job.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

very creepy!!!


----------

